# October 12th !!!!!!



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Never had to cancel lawn cutting do to snow ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

````````````````````````````


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

you got to be kidding me with those pictures


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

One more of the guys, this was a funny morning


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

yeah, no kidding! The sun needs to come melt this stuff off the grass here so I can get on a mower


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

These are some early pictures of the snow, by the end we had a good half inch on the grass and deckswesport


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Snowing here too, we have about an inch allready. 

Buy hey! Grassbusters I didn't know it snowed in  Cuba!!! lol


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Well then you must not travel to cuba very offten do you


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Same stuff here, almost set me up into panic mode! We have no snowbuckets on any equipment yet, no plows on trucks, no sanders on trucks! I usually set all this stuff up the last week of october. We still have beets and corn in the field, and lots of tillage work to do, so this stuff needs to hold off for about another month.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

A few heavy snow showers here too


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

We had about an inch here, started coming down hard though lately and was whiteouts but the sun is out now and everything melted away.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I cant believe that it snowed this morning, It sure was fun working on a deck today. Couldn't believe what i was seeing so early in the year..


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

WOW 4x4Farmer those roads looked a little slippery. Just cold here in Indianapolis 35 mph wind gust no snow though 

RCGM
Brad


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

its all gone now!, so its back to the field tommrow. It was a nice site to see though, kinda got me excited


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

One year ago today!!!!!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

haha yes and the same for that freak lake effect snow in buffalo, when they got two feet of heavy wet snow. They have been saying it all over the weather channel all morning lol


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Haha, thats crazy! Hoping for a good one this year!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;412963 said:


> Haha, thats crazy! Hoping for a good one this year!


It better be if I'm going to spend money on a plow for my truck. payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It all started in the morning with a few flurries and the next day WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED!

Good thing I was lazy and never put the plow away! 

The second pix is the front of my house.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Very true grandview. Good thing alot of you guys were not lazy. We can only hope for snow like that in the northeast, this time, this winter.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

83 and sunny today !


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wait for it.......


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

tls22;603498 said:


> Wait for it.......


I'm willing to wait 5 or 6 weeks.tymusic


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;603498 said:


> Wait for it.......


It was 2 years ago today when NJ has 85 degree temps. For us a cold front came through and we got some snow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;603637 said:


> It was 2 years ago today when NJ has 85 degree temps. For us a cold front came through and we got some snow.


Way to photoshop Gv!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

cet;603500 said:


> I'm willing to wait 5 or 6 weeks.tymusic


...how' bout 7 weeks instead!!! :waving:


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Send the snow my way ! ! ! ! !


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

creativedesigns;603642 said:


> ...how' bout 7 weeks instead!!! :waving:


7 weeks would do it for us over here still have a job starting Tuesday that has 46000 tons of asphalt to be put down and plus all the small streets to pave after we are done the curbs and sidewalks.Oh yeah and the deer hunt


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I could be ready in 8 hours as long as it is a business day  Just have to go pay for the plow!


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

We are ready to go here- just hook up the plows and GO!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

hopefuly it doesn't snow here for another month atleast.......I still have a crap load of leaf cleanups lined up and the leaves haven't even really started to fall yet.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

creativedesigns;603642 said:


> ...how' bout 7 weeks instead!!! :waving:


That will give you more time to post in the heavy equipment forum.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Leaves have just begun to come down, and that snow there is just the beginning, we will get alot more


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

you guys gotta be kinding


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, I remember in 06 I was heading up to Maine and on the radio they were talking about that storm in NY. Hopefully we will have a decent winter this year.....it's supposed to be around 80 degree's here the next couple days:crying:


----------

